
Establishing Your Goals - roopkt
https://rupeshtiwari.com/establishing-goals/
======
mtmail
"I think your goals should include enjoyment goals, things that you want to
spend more time on, and also achievement goals, things that you want to
achieve in the future." Whole sentences are copied from Chris Croft, it's hard
to see what the author's own opinion is when even a "I think" sentence is.
(source [https://www.lynda.com/Leadership-Management-
tutorials/Refini...](https://www.lynda.com/Leadership-Management-
tutorials/Refining-your-goals/721912/747191-4.html))

